# Newbie guide for this hobby?



## ZXT (Feb 19, 2010)

Any newbie guide for this kind of hobby? I had and still have some 1/10 scale RC cars but thats about it.

Whats with the train? Are these things moving withm otor or just for display only? 


Z


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep read the threads on all topics and you'll get a lot of answers. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Are these things moving withm otor 
Some of them use real steam too... 

There are a couple of books that you can find at Amazon, but the Garden Railways magazine is geared to newcomers to the hobby. 
*http://www.trains.com/grw/*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I read forums for about 4 years before I posted a question.

There are many excellent sites out there that have FAQ's (Frequently Asked Questions) and Beginners sections.

I have one on my site: *http://www.elmassian.com...>*

On this page I reference other forums, and George Schreyer's excellent site which is really where I got my start.

Read read read. I don't respond to all the newbie questions anymore, because all the GREAT answers are ALREADY out there on forums, and other's sites.

Maybe someone will post more links to more excellent sites, like that of Bob Pero, etc.

Regards, Greg *
*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah just ask Greg E. He knows! Hah LOL "the devil made me do it' Regal


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Z. 

You can even use your old 1/10th car R/C equipment to control these large Scale locomotives..


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello ZXT 
If you like the big trains and have an interest and the room to run them than I would say pick up a copy of garden railways magazine. They always have interesting articles, amazing photos of other peoples layouts both inside and out and pages of ads which will give you a gret idea of how to do things and how much it will cost. There are also lots of great books that take you from start to finish with building a layout from Kalmbach publishing. Check out here on this forum all the postings and check out youtube where you will find many videos of garden railways large and small. Do some research before you jump in over your head and you will be rewarded with a terrific lifelong hobby. Just one warning though it is very addictive and like RC cars it is easy to spend money. 
Todd


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to MLS

Wander around the posts here and you will find a lot of information.

Since you are starting out You might want to start off in TRACKS ,TRESTLES BRIDGES AND ROAD BED posts. 

Do not be afraid to ask any question. We are here for you.

We don't care if the question has been asked 1000 times you will get answers you can use.

Also do not be afraid to ask for a clarification or more detail if you don't understand something.

Every last one of us started exactly where you are today

What Part of the forest do you live in?


JJ


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

The standard reference manual for the UK is the book by Cyril Freezer "*The Garden Railway Manua*l" published by Patrick Stephens limited.

Another good one is "*Railways in your Garden*" by David Pratt and David Joy this is published by Atlantic Publishers.

The various Association and Societies produce their own publications The Association of 16mm NGM produce "*Modelling in 16mm*"
and The Gauge One Association (G1MRA) produce several(!) The Gauge '3' Society is about to produce one on CDR.

Garden Railway models have been powered by Clockwork, Batteries, Track power, Over head lines, Diesel engines, and Gas turbines.

*Yes, they most definitely move !!!*

regards

ralph


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Yes, they most definitely move !!!"

Well, they're *supposed *to at any rate.


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

ZXT, Go read Greg's website. It is loaded with tons of info a new guy shoud know, and has helped me greatly.
When I finished Greg's site, I read it a second time and check it weekly to read updates.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Ken! 

On my site, if you are at the home page, or the main trains page, there will be a list of the last 15 pages added or modified. Now I might have been fixing typos, but mostly I am adding information. So that's a quick way to see what is new. 

There are 350 pages on the site, so you might have to "dig" a bit on the menus, but keep drilling down.. many menus will have submenus. 

If you get frustrated, there is a search box at the top of every page, just type in there and hit enter (or you click the advanced search box to the right). 

Suggestions / comments / corrections always welcome. 

Regards, Greg


----------

